# ORL-NYP-MTR-Halifax-MTR-NYP-ORL



## pennyk (Sep 17, 2012)

Silver Meteor, ORL-NYP

I left Orlando on Sunday, September 2nd on train 98, the Silver Meteor. I had a very nice SCA whose name I cannot remember. Almost immediately upon boarding, I went to the diner for lunch, where I had a hamburger that I enjoyed. The dining car crew recognized me - I think from my Tampa trip the week before. When I left my tip using $2 bills, the LSA said, “so you are my two dollar person.”

We were running a little late, but nothing too bad. Since my sister was meeting me in NYP, and she would be traveling Monday morning from BWI to NYP on a Regional train, I was watching our timing closely since I was hoping she would not have to wait too long for me. As it turns out, we made up all the time we lost and arrived pretty much on time.

Dinner on Amtrak trains is always a challenge for me since I am allergic to garlic and most of the entrees contain garlic. I asked the LSA if any of the entrees were garlic free and he said that the pork chop special was garlic free. I am not a big pork fan, but I ordered the pork chop and requested that they substitute the garlic mashed potatoes with a baked potato. The pork chop was a bit tough and dry, but, frankly, I am not sure how a pork chop is supposed to taste. I would much rather have dry pork than rare pork. As always, I had dessert and enjoyed it.

Across the hall from my roomette, was an older woman traveling with a young woman with Down Syndrome and a middle-aged woman who had her own roomette next to mine. The SCA spent a lot of time setting up their beds and giving them instructions about how things worked and how to get up to the top bunk. He suggested that the group switch around a bit and that the middle-aged woman take the top bunk with the young woman (who was unable to get to the top bunk). Apparently, they decided not to take the advice of the SCA and the older woman attempted to climb to the top bunk shortly after dinner. She fell and hurt her shin.

Because I was right across the hall, I could pretty much see and hear all that was going on. The conductor was called and he filled out an incident report. I learned that the older woman was 89 years old. The older woman was given ice to put on her shin. As it turned out, the older woman slept in the room next to me and the middle-aged woman slept on the top bunk in the room across the hall (just as the SCA suggested hours before). These passengers got off the train in Washington. A lift was used to assist them, but it appeared that the older woman was able to walk on her own. I believe the lift was used mainly to assist the young woman.

I spoke to the SCA after we left WAS and I asked him how often people fall when trying to climb onto the top bunk. He said not very often. He said most older people know their limitations and do not try. He further commented that he can make suggestions to passengers, but they do not have to listen. In my opinion, Amtrak did everything right in this instance.

New York

My sister’s train was a little late and I met her right after she came up on the escalator. We walked the few blocks to our hotel (which was very inexpensive because it was Labor Day). We left our luggage since our room was not ready. We did tourist stuff and drank beer. The next morning, Tuesday, it was raining a bit, but we decided to walk to Penn Station.

When we arrived at NYP, the Canada check-in desk was open and there was no line. I checked in and got tags for my purse, tote, backpack and small roller bag. My sister and I then went into the Club Acela to wait. I am Select Plus, which certainly was a plus that morning. While in the CA, I arranged for a Red Cap. When the time got close, my sister realized that there were several passengers in the CA on her train and she decided just to follow them since she was not sure where to go. Our trains were leaving around the same time, but I left a bit earlier with the Red Cap. After putting my puny bags on his cart, the Red Cap then went to the general waiting area and picked up the heavy bags from a boatload of passengers. There were so many that he had to call another Red Cap. It should be noted that all passengers requesting Red Caps were accommodated.

Adirondack, NYP-MTR, Tuesday, September 4

The Red Cap boarded our group in an Amfleet I car. There were 3 cars going to Montreal, and it is my understanding that the Adirondack runs with 2 Amfleet II’s, so because of the large passenger load going to Montreal (the day after Labor Day), the MTR passengers were relegated to the Amfleet I’s. On the positive side, we had Amtrak wi-fi. Although the seats could have been more comfortable, the facts that no one was sitting next to me and that the scenery was fabulous made the trip a very positive experience. I had traveled on the Adirondack about 15 years ago, from NYP and Plattsburgh - around the same time of year. During that trip, the coach in which I was riding was not crowded at all, and we sat on the left side during the Hudson River part of the trip and the right side on the Lake Champlain part of the trip. This trip, I opted for the right side, which, in my opinion, was the best side.

The restrooms were reasonably clean during the trip (considering they were unisex restrooms). :lol: I ate an Amcafe sandwich and chips for lunch, which was ok.

Customs went very smoothly for me. I was asked a couple of questions as to why I was going to Canada and then the agent went to the next person. A couple of French speaking Canadians sitting in the row behind me across the aisle were questioned in French for about 5 minutes. My French is VERY limited, so I do not know what the issues were, but I did recognize the word “things,” so I assume that there were questions about what “things” they were bringing into Canada. But that is just a guess. We arrived in Montreal a bit early.

Montreal

After arriving in Gare Central in Montreal, I found the VIA ticket line (which would be closing soon) to get my tickets for the next day’s Ocean. Unfortunately, the ticket agent that was assisting me was not familiar with VIA’s policies for credits regarding prior trips. (Background: last December, I took the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver and the train was about 7 hours late due to a freight derailment. VIA offers a credit towards a future trip, within a year, of what I thought was 50% of the fare that I paid. I had an express deal fare on the Canadian, which was $871. When I made my reservation on the Ocean, I was told that I would have to come to a VIA ticket office with my Canadian and Ocean reservation numbers in order to receive my credit). The agent who was assisting me had to go and confer with another agent (who was assisting another passenger) several times. At least a half hour later, after the ticket office was closed, and I had 2 agents assisting me, I had my Ocean tickets and a little over $300 credit on my credit card. According to the agent that seemed to know the rules, I was only entitled to a credit on the economy fare, not the sleeper fare. They were unable to compute the economy fare at the time I traveled, so they used the current economy fare. The bottom line worked out fine for me, although the credit was a bit smaller than I had anticipated. I am almost embarrassed at how little my net round-trip Ocean fare ended up costing me. I booked sleeper plus with shower when the fares were 50% off, so my fare went from around $1,200 to $600, then was reduced to a little less than $300 as a result of my credit. 

After that transaction, I went to an ATM in the station and got 80 CAD, which worked out to be a good amount. By that time, it had started raining in Montreal. My hotel was walking distance and I detailed directions from AlanB (who had stayed at the same hotel the week before), but I really did not want to get too wet. So.... I approached a cab driver and asked him if he knew where my hotel was located, and I provided the street name. He said he did not know where it was, but he could take me there for $10. I opted to walk, which was not too bad, since I had an umbrella. The directions got a bit soggy, but they were perfect in getting me where I needed to go and I had $10 extra to spend on beer.

Dinner was a very nice salad and even nicer Canadian beer at a restaurant 2 doors away from my hotel. Smoking was permitted on the porch, so I ate inside the restaurant. I did not need to use the few French words that I learned, but I used them anyway. I gave the server a good tip because she did not laugh at my French.

The next day, Wednesday, September 5th, I spent exploring Montreal by foot, and by the end of the day, both feet, shins and calves were very tired. I think I walked for about 6 hours, a lot of which was uphill, including hiking to the top of Mont Royal.

After I could walk no longer, I retrieved my luggage and my hotel and walked to the train station and sat in the first class lounge. Shortly before boarding, we were checked in and were able to choose our dinner times. I chose the early dinner.

Ocean, Montreal to Halifax, Wednesday September 5

We boarded on time and I found my room easily. The couch was facing the opposite direction of travel, but, to paraphrase Alan’s instructions to me, I “parked” myself in the Park Car for most of the trip. Before dinner, I went to the Park Car and chatted with some of the passengers and had some champagne.

There were 3 choices for dinner and I was informed that the salmon did not contain garlic, so that was my choice. It was a good dinner and even better chocolate cake for dessert. After dinner, I went back to the Park Car and had a Canadian beer.

I slept well and went woke up early to go to the Park Car to see what I was told was interesting sights. Because it was very overcast (and raining for the rest of the day), we were not able to see what is often a beautiful sunrise. Breakfast was so-so. The choices were not impressive, so I had the continental breakfast.

After breakfast, a harpist performed in the Park Car. It was soothing and beautiful. I had the early sitting for the lunch and sat with the harpist (who was 25) and another woman who was more or less my age. I think the average age of passengers on the train was about 85. The lunch choices were also limited (for me). I had a goat cheese salad and used my own dressing. Dessert was great.

After lunch, the Park Car attendant, Michelle, gave a lecture on lobsters - how to catch, cook and eat. Michelle had grown up in Halifax and has relatives in the lobster business. She was very knowledgeable and quite interesting. On our approach to Halifax, the harpist played again.

We arrived in Halifax on Thursday, around 5pm, Atlantic time, pretty much on time. Because it was only sprinkling, I decided to walk to my hotel, about a half mile away, almost in a direct line.

Halifax

I found my hotel easily and checked in. My hotel was a block from the bay, which I could see from my window - thank you Jis, for the recommendation. I went to dinner at a restaurant recommended by Michelle. I had salmon and an Alexander Keith (local) beer. After dinner I walked around town and found a grocery store and picked up a few items.

The next morning I woke up early and walked around town some more, then checked out and went to the train station about an hour before departure. There was a small first class lounge, but no wi-fi. I talked to a couple from England for a while. Jeanine, the Park Car attendant, came into the lounge and pulled our tickets and made lunch reservations for us. I chose the early time. We left Halifax on time.

Ocean, Halifax to Montreal, Friday, September 7

Upon boarding, I found my room easily. I was in the last sleeper car before the Park Car. Since there was a dead-head sleeper car between the dining car and the rest of the sleepers, it was a long walk to the dining car. Again, I went to the Park Car for champagne before going to the diner. The menu on this train was exactly the same as the eastbound train, and I ate the same entrees. In fact, it was the same train.

The average age of the passengers on this train was a lot younger than the eastbound Ocean - most were baby boomers. I met a couple from Bermuda, a couple from Chicago and many from Canada. Most of the people with whom I spoke were interested in train travel in the US. As before, I spent all of my waking hours in the Park Car (as Alan predicted). Jeanine was excellent in telling us where we were and what we were seeing. It was still overcast, but the scenery was still great. The leaves were beginning to change.

VIA Rail plans to change the Ocean from 6 days a week to 3 days a week. I was told that they will be laying off 40% of their employees, based on seniority. Michelle, Jeanine and Nicole (my eastbound attendant) all will be laid off.  Nicole is moving to Calgary. Jeanine is looking to get a job as a flight attendant. I am not sure what Michelle will be doing. These are all women in their 20’s that are very well trained and were excellent at what they were doing. The entire crew is bi-lingual. All announcements on the train are in French and English. When in Quebec province, French is first; when in Nova Scotia and New Brunswick, English is first.

Montreal, Saturday, September 8

We arrived in Montreal on time, around 9am. Upon arriving in the train station, I went to the Amtrak ticket window and picked up my ticket. The Adirondack was just getting ready to board at that time and I could have gotten on that train if it would have worked for me. I walked to my hotel (the same one as Tuesday night) and was not surprised to find out that it was too early to check in. The lobby was packed with people who had just gotten off a cruise ship (from Boston, stopping in Booth Bay Harbor, Maine; Halifax; other cities on the St. Lawrence, then to Montreal). Because the weather was very windy and it was supposed to storm, I decided to take a “tour” of the Metro system. I purchased a day pass and pretty much rode all of the lines, stopping a few places to take in some sights, including the Olympic stadium. I spent a little time in the underground shopping area, which was only a block from my hotel. I am not a fan of shopping, so, I decided to go to a restaurant that Alan recommended for a late lunch/early dinner, located a little over a block from the hotel. It had started to rain, but was so windy that the umbrella was useless. I sat at the bar at the restaurant and was able to watch the storm come in while drinking yet another Canadian beer and eating another piece of salmon. The storm let up in time for me to return to my hotel room without getting drenched.

Adirondack, MTR-NYP, Sunday, September 9

After eating a quick breakfast in the hotel, I walked to the train station. I still had some Canadian money and tried to spend most of the coins on diet coke. (I ended up spending the bills on the train). I arrived about an hour and a half prior to departure. I opted to have a Red Cap help with my luggage. I tipped him $5 immediately for my 2 small bags. (I was previously informed that a Red Cap thought $4 for 2 bags was too little, so I tipped $5). It had been my understanding that the Red Caps only take your luggage and leave them on the seat, but do not escort you to the train. I got lucky, as did the people from North Carolina sitting next to me. Our Red Cap not only took our luggage, but allowed us to preboard and chose very nice seats for us. We were in the last car and it was an Amfleet II. I had a window seat on the left side, Lake Champlain side, which was my choice. Again, no one sat next to me and I was very comfortable.

Customs went smoothly for me, but seemed to be a bit bumpy for others. We ended up running late because of our customs delay. After Plattsburgh, I sat in the cafe car and had a cheeseburger, chips and diet pepsi. I was joined at my table by two 25 year old musicians who had played a gig in Plattsburgh. I was very entertained by the conversation and scenery.

We arrived in Albany at bit early and most everyone went into the station to use real restrooms and purchase food at the snack bar inside. I got a sandwich which served as my dinner. After Albany, the cafe reopened and I enjoyed the Hudson River scenery and a beer. I sat with a documentary film producer, who I found very interesting.

It was raining a bit, but the sunset over the Hudson River was beautiful. Shortly before arriving in NYP, I participated in the AU chat, using the cafe car wi-fi.

We arrived at NYP on time and I walked to my hotel a few blocks away. I went for a short walk, then turned in for the night.

Silver Star, NYP-ORL, Monday, September 10

I spent a little time walking around Chelsea in the morning before walking to NYP around 10am. I was looking forward to my trip on train 91 since I had never taken the Silver Star from New York to Orlando (I usually take the Silver Meteor). I waited in the Club Acela and did not request a Red Cap. When the time to board was near, the lounge attendant announced that passengers on train 91 should come to the front of the lounge to be escorted to the train. None of use required assistance, so no Red Cap was involved - just an employee escorted us to the train. There was already a line of coach passengers at the escalator, but the employee cut in line and allowed all of us to go down to the train. I immediately found car 9111 and recognized the SCA Walter (and he recognized me). I had not had him as a SCA recently, but I believe he was working on a train on which I had traveled recently. Walter then introduced me to Bradley, who was assisting Walter. This was Bradley’s second trip and Walter was training him. I enjoyed listening to Walter’s instructions to Bradley. There is certainly a lot to know. Both of them worked very hard and I tipped them both.

We left NYP on time and not too long after we left, it was time for lunch. The LSA and one server were the same as those on my northbound Silver Meteor. I think the LSA was happy to see me, even though he teased me as being a trouble maker. The menu was the same as my northbound trip and I pretty much ate the same menu items. Lunch was the burger. I sat with 2 sisters who had boarded in Newark, NJ and were traveling to Columbia, SC for a funeral. They were fairly large women with large purses. Their bodies and purses did not fit in the booth. (I had one entire side to myself). They did some complaining and ended up putting the purses on the ledge behind their seats. I do not think I have been on a train in recent history when the booth size has not been a problem for at least one passenger. I see a problem, but I do not have a good solution.

In WAS, I got off the train and watched part of the engine switch. At that time, I did not realize we were only getting one diesel engine. (I noticed the next day in Jacksonville). Two women boarded in WAS and were seated in the roomette across the hall from mine. We ended doing some marathon talking. The younger woman is from Poughkeepsie and she was traveling with her blind 96 year old mother who lives in Seattle. I do not remember all the details, but there was a family reunion, some driving and a regional train. They were on their way to Orlando, where they planned to rent a car to visit a relative in Ocala. All three of us had 6:30 dinner reservations, so we decided to sit together at dinner. Another single woman was seated with us, a retired nurse. The two younger woman were drinking wine, so I succumbed to peer pressure and had a beer. Again, pork chops was the only entree that did not contain garlic, so that is what I ordered. The pork chops did not get better in a week. They were still ok, but dessert and the company was great.

The next morning, Tuesday, September 11, I woke at my usual early time and went to the diner. I was one of the first passengers in the diner. I was soon joined at my table by a coach passenger. I had my usual plain omelet, grits and raisin bread, which I enjoyed.

When we arrived in Jacksonville, I got off the train and went into the station to purchase a diet pepsi from the machine, which is less expensive than the cafe. I also did some walking back and forth to get some exercise. I noticed 2 TSA agents standing between the train and the station. I had not seen TSA there previously and asked them if there were present because it was 9-11. They responded yes.

The rest of the trip was fairly uneventful. Even though I have traveled this stretch many times, I still enjoy looking out the window, especially when we cross the St. Johns River and when we pass the Auto Train station in Sanford.

We arrived in Orlando a few minutes late and my ride was waiting for me.

As always, I enjoyed my trip and as always, I got carried away writing about it.


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad you had a great trip Penny. It looked like a fun one. 

I hope that the lady that hurt herself was ok. Thats why when an SCA gives you a helpful tip, its best to follow the advice, as they know the train better than some passengers think they do.

Ant


----------



## reefgeek (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks for your report, Penny. I enjoy your take on things very much.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 18, 2012)

Enjoyed your trip report Penny.  Now if Claudia and I would get our passports ordered maybe we can take that Canada trip as well :giggle:

See you in Philly in a few weeks


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice Trip and Report Penny!  Too bad about the cuts in VIA and the Good Staff getting Laid off, that's going to happen with Amtrak also if cuts come next year! 

Youve ride the Silver Trains so much bet you could serve as a Volunteer Sightseeing Guide! :lol:


----------



## john and sue bermuda (Sep 19, 2012)

hi

great report

we are the couple from bermuda.

our next trip will be the canadian from toronto

to vancouver

then we will start on the american routes.

you had mentioned the car up grades in 2013. is that for sure.

john


----------



## pennyk (Sep 19, 2012)

john and sue bermuda said:


> hi
> 
> great report
> 
> ...


Hello again John and Sue. Nice to "chat" with you again. I believe we were talking about the Viewliner roomette sleepers that will no longer have toilets. If I said that would happen in 2013, I was wrong (maybe too many Canadian beers :lol: ) Probably someone much smarter than I can tell you when that will happen, but my guess the change will be a slow transition starting in 2014.

I hope you enjoy your trip on the Canadian. When I traveled on it last December, the Park Car was nearly identical to the one that was on the Ocean (except the Canadian had better cookies, in my opinion). The sleeper rooms were a bit larger on the Canadian, but no showers in the rooms.

Thanks for posting here and feel free to post again. 

Penny


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Sep 19, 2012)

Penny, the new Viewliner II's that are being built will have shared bathrooms similar to the Superliners. The bedrooms will still have the bathrooms Im guessing, its just the roomettes that are going to lose them.

Ant


----------



## pennyk (Sep 19, 2012)

Amtrak Cajun said:


> Penny, the new Viewliner II's that are being built will have shared bathrooms similar to the Superliners. The bedrooms will still have the bathrooms Im guessing, its just the roomettes that are going to lose them.
> 
> Ant


Do you know when Amtrak will start using the new Viewliners?


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 19, 2012)

Great report Penny! Makes me want to get on a train!




(In Canada I meant



- I've only done Montreal to Ottawa.)


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 19, 2012)

pennyk said:


> 1348099733[/url]' post='394839']
> 
> 
> Amtrak Cajun said:
> ...


I think maybe 2014 or 2015 at the earliest.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 19, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Great report Penny! Makes me want to get on a train!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

WOW - I cannot believe that I have more Canadian miles (or kilometers) than you. :giggle: :giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 19, 2012)

Strange things happen!


----------



## Amtrak Cajun (Sep 19, 2012)

We should start an AU Files...kinda like the X files but with strange Amtrak *and Via* things. 

AU Files is a copyright of Ant, mwahahahaha.


----------

